# EJB 3.1 Timer @Schedule wird nicht ausgeführt?!



## iChaos (29. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Es geht um einen einfachen EJB-Timer, welcher sich ja seit 3.1 mit der Annotation @Schedule "automatisch" beim deployen des Servers gestartet wird. Bei mir jedoch nicht.
Das ganze läuft lokal auf einem JBoss Application Server Version 6 und JDK 1.6.26.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre nice, bin schon seit zwei Tagen an dem Problem ran und komm nicht mehr weiter.


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import javax.annotation.PostConstruct;
import javax.ejb.Schedule;
import javax.ejb.Startup;
import javax.ejb.Stateless;
import javax.ejb.Timer;
import javax.sql.DataSource;

@Stateless(mappedName="Timer")
@Startup
public class InterestMonitorBean {

	private float				startSaldo;

	@Schedule(second = "5", minute = "*", hour ="*", persistent= false)
	public void calculateInterest(Timer timer) {
		System.out.println("Hallo");
	}
}
```

Deployen läuft fehlerfrei wie sich hier erkennen lässt:


```
22:58:54,201 INFO  [org.jboss.deployment.dependency.ContainerDependencyMetaData] addJndiDependency, JndiDependencyMetaData@27d67e{jms/topic/SaldoBelowZero}
22:58:54,203 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27489122{vfs:///C:/jee/jboss/server/jee/deploy/BankSFSB.jar[/email]}
22:58:54,203 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27489122{vfs:///C:/jee/jboss/server/jee/deploy/BankSFSB.jar[/email]}
22:58:54,216 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ReportMDB
22:58:54,217 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/BankBean
22:58:54,218 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ZinsBean
22:58:54,220 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/InterestMonitorBean
22:58:54,220 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] EJBTHREE-1852: InterceptorInfoRepository is deprecated
22:58:54,254 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] Illegal exception 'java.sql.SQLException' in lifecycle signature (EJB3 12.4.2): private void timer.InterestMonitorBean.getSaldoFromAccounts() throws java.sql.SQLException
22:58:54,254 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3DescriptorHandler] No method found within timer.InterestMonitorBean with name getSaldoFromAccounts with the right signature for post-construct-methodwas found
22:58:54,294 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] Illegal exception 'java.lang.Exception' in lifecycle signature (EJB3 12.4.2): public void bank.BankBean.getDataSource() throws java.lang.Exception
22:58:54,294 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3DescriptorHandler] No method found within bank.BankBean with name getDataSource with the right signature for post-construct-methodwas found
22:58:54,317 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Created KernelDeployment for: BankSFSB.jar
22:58:54,317 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,318 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:58:54,318 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:58:54,318 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:58:54,318 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=ZinsBean; Required: Create
22:58:54,318 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-injector:topLevelUnit=BankSFSB.jar,unit=BankSFSB.jar,bean=ZinsBean; Required: Described
22:58:54,319 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:58:54,319 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:ZinsBean
22:58:54,319 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:58:54,321 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,321 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:58:54,322 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:58:54,322 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:58:54,322 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=InterestMonitorBean; Required: Create
22:58:54,322 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:58:54,322 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:Timer
22:58:54,323 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:58:54,325 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ReportMDB,service=EJB3
22:58:54,325 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:58:54,325 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:58:54,325 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:58:54,325 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=ReportMDB; Required: Create
22:58:54,326 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:58:54,326 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:null
22:58:54,326 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	Class:javax.jms.MessageListener
22:58:54,326 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ReportMDB,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:58:54,328 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,328 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:58:54,329 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:58:54,329 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:58:54,329 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=BankBean; Required: Create
22:58:54,329 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-injector:topLevelUnit=BankSFSB.jar,unit=BankSFSB.jar,bean=BankBean; Required: Described
22:58:54,329 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:58:54,330 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:BankBean/remote-bank.Bank
22:58:54,330 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	Class:bank.Bank
22:58:54,330 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:ejb/BankBean
22:58:54,330 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:58:54,408 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: report.ReportMDB ejbName: ReportMDB
22:58:54,412 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
22:58:54,423 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,424 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: bank.BankBean ejbName: BankBean
22:58:54,436 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:

	ejb/BankBean - EJB3.x Default Remote Business Interface
	BankBean/remote-bank.Bank - EJB3.x Remote Business Interface

22:58:54,444 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,445 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: timer.InterestMonitorBean ejbName: InterestMonitorBean
22:58:54,445 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:


22:58:54,445 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
22:58:54,458 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3
22:58:54,458 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: zins.ZinsBean ejbName: ZinsBean
22:58:54,459 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:


22:58:54,459 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
22:58:59,495 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Stopping jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3
22:58:59,497 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STOPPED EJB: zins.ZinsBean ejbName: ZinsBean
22:58:59,506 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Stopping jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3
22:58:59,508 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STOPPED EJB: timer.InterestMonitorBean ejbName: InterestMonitorBean
22:58:59,548 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STOPPED EJB: report.ReportMDB ejbName: ReportMDB
22:58:59,555 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Stopping jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3
22:58:59,557 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STOPPED EJB: bank.BankBean ejbName: BankBean
22:58:59,605 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Uninstalled org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 from MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ReportMDB
22:58:59,606 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Uninstalled org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 from MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/BankBean
22:58:59,607 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Uninstalled org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 from MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ZinsBean
22:58:59,608 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Uninstalled org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 from MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/InterestMonitorBean
22:59:00,119 INFO  [org.jboss.deployment.dependency.ContainerDependencyMetaData] addJndiDependency, JndiDependencyMetaData@1da1260{jms/topic/SaldoBelowZero}
22:59:00,121 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@17571740{vfs:///C:/jee/jboss/server/jee/deploy/BankSFSB.jar[/email]}
22:59:00,121 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@17571740{vfs:///C:/jee/jboss/server/jee/deploy/BankSFSB.jar[/email]}
22:59:00,131 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ReportMDB
22:59:00,132 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/BankBean
22:59:00,133 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/ZinsBean
22:59:00,135 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.deployer.BeanInstantiatorDeployerBase] Installed org.jboss.ejb3.instantiator.impl.Ejb31SpecBeanInstantiator@9dd022 into MC at org.jboss.ejb.bean.instantiator/BankSFSB/BankSFSB/InterestMonitorBean
22:59:00,135 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] EJBTHREE-1852: InterceptorInfoRepository is deprecated
22:59:00,167 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] Illegal exception 'java.sql.SQLException' in lifecycle signature (EJB3 12.4.2): private void timer.InterestMonitorBean.getSaldoFromAccounts() throws java.sql.SQLException
22:59:00,175 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3DescriptorHandler] No method found within timer.InterestMonitorBean with name getSaldoFromAccounts with the right signature for post-construct-methodwas found
22:59:00,213 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.InterceptorInfoRepository] Illegal exception 'java.lang.Exception' in lifecycle signature (EJB3 12.4.2): public void bank.BankBean.getDataSource() throws java.lang.Exception
22:59:00,213 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3DescriptorHandler] No method found within bank.BankBean with name getDataSource with the right signature for post-construct-methodwas found
22:59:00,236 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Created KernelDeployment for: BankSFSB.jar
22:59:00,236 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,236 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:59:00,237 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:59:00,237 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:59:00,237 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=ZinsBean; Required: Create
22:59:00,237 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-injector:topLevelUnit=BankSFSB.jar,unit=BankSFSB.jar,bean=ZinsBean; Required: Described
22:59:00,237 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:59:00,238 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:ZinsBean
22:59:00,238 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:59:00,240 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,240 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:59:00,240 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:59:00,241 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:59:00,241 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=InterestMonitorBean; Required: Create
22:59:00,241 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:59:00,241 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:Timer
22:59:00,242 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:59:00,243 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ReportMDB,service=EJB3
22:59:00,243 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=ReportMDB; Required: Create
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:null
22:59:00,244 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	Class:javax.jms.MessageListener
22:59:00,245 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ReportMDB,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:59:00,247 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,247 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
22:59:00,247 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and demands:
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService; Required: Described
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-switchboard:appName=BankSFSB,module=BankSFSB,name=BankBean; Required: Create
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jboss-injector:topLevelUnit=BankSFSB.jar,unit=BankSFSB.jar,bean=BankBean; Required: Described
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:BankBean/remote-bank.Bank
22:59:00,248 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	Class:bank.Bank
22:59:00,249 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] 	jndi:ejb/BankBean
22:59:00,249 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.deployers.JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: BankSFSB.jar
22:59:00,331 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: report.ReportMDB ejbName: ReportMDB
22:59:00,336 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
22:59:00,338 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=InterestMonitorBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,338 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: timer.InterestMonitorBean ejbName: InterestMonitorBean
22:59:00,338 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:


22:59:00,339 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
22:59:00,352 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=BankBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,353 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: bank.BankBean ejbName: BankBean
22:59:00,362 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:

	ejb/BankBean - EJB3.x Default Remote Business Interface
	BankBean/remote-bank.Bank - EJB3.x Remote Business Interface

22:59:00,364 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=BankSFSB.jar,name=ZinsBean,service=EJB3
22:59:00,365 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: zins.ZinsBean ejbName: ZinsBean
22:59:00,365 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.jndiregistrar.JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:


22:59:00,365 WARN  [org.jboss.ejb3.TimerServiceContainer] EJBTHREE-2193: using deprecated TimerServiceFactory for restoring timers
```


----------



## reNur (1. Mrz 2012)

1) Du hast im Logfile ein paar Warnings drin - ist das ok so?

2) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob deine Schedule Annotation so korrekt ist. Bei mir sieht ein Timer, der alle 15 Sekunden läuft, so aus:

```
@Schedule(second="*/15", minute="*", hour="*", persistent = false )
```

3) Ich hab in den Specs auf die Schnelle zwar nichts gefunden - aber könnte es sein, dass es verboten ist, in einer Methode, die mit @Schedule annotiert ist, einen Parameter zu benutzen? Zumindest alle Beispiele im JavaEE Tutorial haben wohl eine parameterlose Signatur.

4) Schau mal, ob dein Bean wirklich gestartet wurde, z.B. indem du eine @PostConstruct-Methode einbaust und irgendwas auf der Console ausdrucken läßt.


----------



## reNur (1. Mrz 2012)

Ok, eine Methode mit Timer als Parameter ist doch ok - da hab ich mich geirrt, hm...


----------

